
Should I Quarantine? - magicseth
http://shouldiquarantine.com
======
ar-nelson
I honestly expected this to be one of those sites that just says "YES" in 72pt
bold.

------
netfl0
If CDC changes guidelines, how long does it take you to update your website?

~~~
magicseth
My brother is working on this full time right now. He's currently tying in a
database of who has shelter-in-place requirements!

